

Ask HN: Where should a complete newbie start for using SSH? - thomasfoster96

I&#x27;ve never used SSH before (or a command line much for that matter), but I&#x27;m going to need it soon to run a web server using the Rackspace Cloud.<p>Where should I start? I assume I&#x27;ll need to be able to copy files and do some basic tasks if it&#x27;s going to be of any use.
======
ColinWright
To get much help you'll need to be a little more specific about what you think
you're looking for, and what you're going to be doing.

At it very simplest, you use ssh to connect to another machine, and now you
have a command line interface to that machine, so you can use any of the usual
command line facilities.

Can you do _anything_ with a command line? If not, you'll need to find a
beginner command line tutorial[0]. If so, you'll need to tell us more about
what you can do, and why you think it isn't enough.

[0] And if you don't know how to find a beginner command line tutorial,
looking up things like that is the first thing you need to learn.

------
heldrida
In my opinion, instal virtualbox then add a virtual machine and run Ubuntu
Linux 12.04 LTS. Then follow tutorials to install a web server, etc. There's
also lot's of resources on how to use the command line, all the commands will
be described to you. Most importantly you need to learn to use "man" or "-h
help".

------
mattkrea
What seemed to happen for me was over the course of using the cli I'd Google
commands for tasks that came up.

Now a year later the command line just feels natural.

You're going to want some of the basics like tar, grep, ls, ps, et cetera but
you'll probably pick things up best as you toy around in the environment.

Enjoy!

